# Reel Push Mowers



## toaster (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone used them? I'm thinking of hanging up my weed eater and getting a reel push mower. 

I like the fact that I can get a really neat cut from my weed eater, but I'm excited about the idea of not having to buy and mix gas.

Any experiences?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

toaster said:


> Has anyone used them? I'm thinking of hanging up my weed eater and getting a reel push mower.
> 
> I like the fact that I can get a really neat cut from my weed eater, but I'm excited about the idea of not having to buy and mix gas.
> 
> Any experiences?


I am with you on not having to deal with gas. I bought a full set of electric yard tools. The batteries are interchangeable ( I have 2). As for the mower, that I went electric. The cord can get in the way, but I would rather deal with the cord than having to go buy gas for the mower.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Better be in good shape. My uncle had one in the sixties that I tried. It does good until you hit a twig and lock up the reels. I almost impaled myself on the handle. They do make a beautiful cut tho.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

My neighbor has a husqvarna that has self sharpening blades. He seems to like it. He doesn't have much grass to cut and it is almost all level.

I can remember cutting grass with one back in the early seventies. I would help my dad and it was miserable. I don't think they are the same today. If they are kept in good running order and your grass doesn't have many weeds, you should be okay with it. It will give you plenty of exercise. It is not great for small hills, but they can be done. You may need to cut the grass more often. It needs to be kept from growing too tall because it will not cut properly.

It should be a lot of good fun and exercise. I know I used a trimmer which had to be squeezed with both of my hands. I was so little I could barely get my hands around it. It was tough and I did what I could.


----------



## 4thand11 (May 20, 2013)

toaster said:


> Has anyone used them? I'm thinking of hanging up my weed eater and getting a reel push mower.
> 
> I like the fact that I can get a really neat cut from my weed eater, but I'm excited about the idea of not having to buy and mix gas.
> 
> Any experiences?


Reel mower is fine for a smaller lawn if the grass isn't too high. If you let the grass get too long the reel mower sometimes gets stuck. Sometimes just pushes long weeds over instead of cutting them. It's quite a good workout and I am with you I hate gas mowers. Smelly and loud.

I now have a battery operated B&D mower. Works pretty good, cuts easier than the reel. However I have a small lawn, if you have a larger lawn the battery might die before you finish the whole thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a small lawn and thought the reel mower might be a good idea but it was frustrating as hell. It never gave a good cut. I went back to a push mower but not self propelled.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

Too many spiders for me, I open up the yellow pages!
Still remember when a huge spider jumped at me while I was on a ladder 2 stories up pulling palms off a palm tree, almost fell to my death in shock, no more gardening for me!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I have 2 of them and love them.

The first one was Scott's 20". I have not been happy with it as the blades are just too long and I get an uneven cut. I tried to adjust it but just never could. 

The second one was a Sears Craftsman 18" and it works like a charm. 

That said, there are 2 drawbacks:

1) You can't wait for the grass to get too long. If so, it will be hard to push through.

2) I have to cross cut my lawn, but I don't mind doing so.

But by the same token, no maintenance, whisper quiet, no gas or electric cord. 

I'll never go back.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Buy a goat


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

4thand11 said:


> Reel mower is fine for a smaller lawn if the grass isn't too high. If you let the grass get too long the reel mower sometimes gets stuck. Sometimes just pushes long weeds over instead of cutting them. It's quite a good workout and I am with you I hate gas mowers. Smelly and loud.
> 
> I now have a battery operated B&D mower. Works pretty good, cuts easier than the reel. However I have a small lawn, if you have a larger lawn the battery might die before you finish the whole thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And if he has a larger lawn and a reel mower, HE might die before he finishes the whole thing...

I used one early in my marriage on a small 6,000 square foot lawn. It was work. Not a lot of work, but small hills, hummocks, twigs, weeds and potholes will cause you to have to mow about 9,000 square feet as you go over the same darned patch three times from three different angles to try to get it looking good. It is this, more than the exercise which makes a reel mower so frustrating. 

However, if you are Captain Planet, the smug vs. smog ratio is well worth it 

Edited to add: I don't mind gasoline. I also have an acre and want to spend my day with the family, not the lawn. Also, I like having gas around if sweetie comes home with the fuel light on in her car. The nearest gas station is a ways away.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Buy a goat


Sheep provide wool AND mutton. Just saying.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Goat cheese?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Goat cheese?


Is this supposed to be an incentive?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

JCD said:


> Is this supposed to be an incentive?


:lol: No, my attempt at humor. I found the post of your's that I quoted to be humorous and was enjoying the levity. I think the OP is smart enough to know that, don't you?

Were you serious about sheep? Cause I have a joke if you're not.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> :lol: No, my attempt at humor. I found the post of your's that I quoted to be humorous and was enjoying the levity. I think the OP is smart enough to know that, don't you?
> 
> Were you serious about sheep? Cause I have a joke if you're not.


No...I was trying to push it over the fence...and it looked like a badger from the back...really!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We have never had a gas mower, and our yard is NOT small. We had a totally manual push mower for several years, now we have an electric rechargeable reel mower that can be pushed manually if it runs out of charge. 

Pushing it manually does take a bit of elbow grease, but the way I see it, that can't be a bad thing, to get more exercise.

Last year we took out over half our grass and put stonework in.

This year we overseeded the rest of the lawn with clover. We are hoping it takes over and squeezes the grass right out so we only have to mow 1 or 2 times a year :smthumbup:


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I assume you're talking about one of these









That's what my parents allowed us to cut the lawn with when I was growing up. We couldn't use the gas mower. They thought it was "safer" as at 12, I was out pushing that thing around. Still remember the "sheh sheh sheh" sound it made and the faster you pushed, the more it could cut through....not that as a 12 year old boy I experimented with how thick of a branch I could get it to cut through or anything......


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, I had one of those push thingies once... pos. Did a horrible job, and the ones now are very poorly built using cheap alloys (read braking parts).

Do what I did. Craiglist or garage sale. $40 will score you a runner pretty fast. My first place had a 12'x12' chunk of sod. My neighbors, who also had tiny yards in those rowhouses, often fed me beers to borrow it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope said,
Last year we took out over half our grass and put stonework in.


I say, hmmmm. I can't imagine why. LOL just teasing you.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

On a side note, do you guys know they make some really life-like artificial grass that's used in arid climates? LOL


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> Hope said,
> Last year we took out over half our grass and put stonework in.
> 
> I say, hmmmm. I can't imagine why. LOL just teasing you.


Yeah, we're gettin old and lazy I guess 

We actually had reasons besides the amount of mowing. Looks, resale, weed control, other maintenance like raking. Plus hubby's allergies seem to be getting worse every year. His face puffs up whenever someone mows the grass - he has to wear a mask to cut ours.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

You better have a small yard... It will wear your butt out.

I used one back in the 1960's... when I was a kid.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL,

Been years sinci I've used those.
I did enjoy seeing how it actually cut the grass.

Gives your forearms and triceps a good workout though!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

My experience is similar to others. You need to keep on top of cutting the grass regularly because when it gets too long it just pushes it over rather than cuts it. As well you want to keep the mower well maintained so you're not pushing against too much resistance in the form of rusty gearing.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MaritimeGuy said:


> My experience is similar to others. You need to keep on top of cutting the grass regularly because when it gets too long it just pushes it over rather than cuts it. As well you want to keep the mower well maintained so you're not pushing against too much resistance in the form of rusty gearing.


Or dull blades. If the blades are sharp, your job is MUCH easier.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

First let me say that I do not "do grass" anymore. Our garden does have a vegetable plot, raised flower beds, a wood chipped kid’s play area, a stone patio and driveways so there is no space left for grass.

However when we did have grass (only 1500 sq feet) I used a vintage manual push mower that had a large / heavy steel roller on the back so that I could put stripes on the lawn. If you have a small flat lawn this is the way to go as the results are outstanding but it does take longer to use and should be done more often so it may be just too much work on larger areas.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Howdy Toaster:*
I’ve got a vintage Montgomery Ward’s manual reel from the 1950’s or 60’s. I fairly promptly supplemented that with a contemporary Craftsman electric. When we subsequently moved to quarters with a huge amount of lawn we went to an even better set-up – his name is Aurelio.

A few observations with the old manual push mower:


Sharp blades make all the difference. Invest the money, get the proper honing equipment and sharpen regularly.

Maintenance, proper oiling and keeping “gunk” out of the wheels and etc. is imperative. You will also want to “thatch” more frequently.

Different grass varieties require different approaches to when and how you mow. E.g., winter rye is very thin and “whispy” you need to hit it with fast RPMs at a fairly short length or it’ll tend to not cut; Bermuda is a pain, seems to cut best when longer but you have the whole issue with runners. Ironically, St. Augstine I had the best luck with but that would be the lawn that Aurelio and his crew do for us now-a-days.

I’d get something new with the lighter weight construction and composite materials. At least my experience with the old “Monkey Wards” mower is my best results were short back and forth cutting, rather than pushing along a fixed line, and I think a lighter weight unit would work better for that. I bet mine weighs 30-40 pounds if not more.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I think I made up my mind. Reel mower it is!


----------

